# May be a dumb question but I'll ask



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you guys trap all year or only during season, sorry if this is a dumb question but here in Louisiana trapping season is November through March. I'm still working on getting enough traps and all the gear but was wondering if any of you all so it out of season say on private land? I have a few people asking me to do beaver and raccoons but after deer season. Im playing around my house for the time being trying to trap some raccoons. Thanks for any help guys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

I covered it with some pine straw but when I checked it this am the bait was gone but the trap was still open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I just started. I am running 6 traps but look to increase my line on to properties.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

October 15 thru March for most animals in indiana.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea that's me, I have not found anyone around here that traps but have had people ask me to on their property

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

So that's the only time you trap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check your local regulations. Trapping season may be limited but many states allow you to trap nuisance animals. Just be sure to follow the regs as to what constitutes a nuisance. Otherwise you'll spend all your money on fines.


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok thanks, yea it says you can hunt them as a nuisance but nothing on trapping. I'll dig around some more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Call them if you need clarification, I don't know how it is there but AZ game and fish is always glad to clarify the rules, I'm sure your state is the same.


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes I will do that tomorrow thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Trapping is usually done during the winter months as that is when most fur is at its prime therefore bringing in the best prices for different species. The market decides what the prices will be per world demand, if the demand isn't there certain furs won't be worth much. It's like gambling. Like YD said - make sure you read the reg's as the fines will be more than what the fur is worth.


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks hassell that makes sense!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bfdast said:


> I covered it with some pine straw but when I checked it this am the bait was gone but the trap was still open.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is that a pic of your set, out in the open? what is pine straw? any critter from a mouse to a crow could clean that up pretty fast. Must be some better places around the house?


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea that was my first failed attempt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

try sardines stuffed into a hole or in a brush pile with a few guide sticks, or just use the bait you have. you want the raccoons to work your set make em look for the grub....

stake or wire for bear and you'll have fur waiting on you in the am...good luck

remember picture heavy!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

is that a new trap in your pic it looks like the pan is way too high if it is a new trap look up on you tube how to tune a new trap night latching leveling the pan with the jaws also look up how to make a dirt hole set and like jimmy said you will have fur waiting for you in the morning good luck if you need more help ask away


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, yea I'm trying to fine tune it right now so next year I can hit it hard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok tried a different setup last night and this am it was set off with what appears to be a toe (MAYBE) and was all messed up but NO tracks around it! It's muddy so I figured there would be some around it. There is heavy deer traffic in the area but nothing close to the trap! Could I have possibly put it too deep?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

As I found it this morning






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

crazy catch....chupicabra????

you are getting more creative, good job. not a big catch circle but dug up pretty good something bigger for sure, what was the mud paddle for???

how about the back of your shed, any sign of raccoons in the dirt??? could be something pulled so much/hard it turned that piece inside out, wet that down and right it out see what foot is on the inside. the trap looks bedded ok maybe the pan has a little creep to it and what ever it was tried to pull back at the time of ignition. like pokey stated pan might be too high....lift the loose jaw and carefully push down on the pan till it goes off then reset and do it again till you are comfortable setting the pan as low as it will go.... what bait are you using???? try cat dry food and pancake syrup, or the sardines for raccoons.

good luck keep at it....the creek I'm trapping at the water has risen so bad I pulled all my traps but the 4 beavers sets. will try to take a pic of an idea for you to try tomorrow on El Bandito....aka raccoon!


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol the mud paddle was all I had to stake it, it is uncharted territory really no one hunts this area, it's all retired folks surrounding it. I tried to see if I could find any signs of a track but there was nothing!!! Thanks yea I'm playing with it around the house so next year I will be ready!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

